# SE 3.8 transmission whine



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

I purchased a new 2009 P.Red VW Routan SE w /RSE and sunroof on July 31st... Brought into the dealership on Sept 4th for transmission whine/whistle that occurred around 25-40 mph. I had noticed it the week before taking it in. It seemed to occur between 2-4 gears. There is no noticeable whine or whistle if you are really pushing the van. But during casual driving you could hear the whining (almost whistling) sound. The techs diagnosed the whine as a bearing failure and opened the tranny. They found numerous metal fragments and determined that they would have to rebuild the transmission. After three weeks and several failed attempts to get all of the parts, they decided to replace the transmission altogether. I finally got the van out of service on Sept 29th. The transmission seems to shift better and the loud whine is gone but I still detect a small whine in 2 & 3 gear. The old transmission seemed to hesitate between shifts as it it were trying to make up its mind whether to shift up or down. The newer one shifts firmly and on purpose. While the dealership did provide me a rental during the process, I'm not happy about purchasing a new van and already having this much trouble with it. I've asked VW Customer Care to replace the van or at least extend the warranty another 3yrs/36k miles. We'll see what they say.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: SE 3.8 transmission whine (09Routan)*

I should've mentioned that I only have 2700 miles on the van. 
I found that other Chrysler vans are having similar problems... 
http://forum.chryslerminivan.n...13959


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: SE 3.8 transmission whine (09Routan)*

i have the same whine, i also get a strange air hissing that is most loud at 35mph under light throttle.
i dont really think its the transmission, to me it sounds more like a PS pump.
BUUT
guess it IS the trans !
BTW, did the old trans ever bang into gear when backing out of your driveway?


_Modified by redzone98 at 10:07 AM 10-4-2009_


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: SE 3.8 transmission whine (redzone98)*

There is a hissing sound on ours but I believe that is coming from underneath and to the rear of the van. Perhaps the auto-leveling rear suspension? 
The whine I think is okay... it's when it turns into a loud whistle sound that you need to have it looked at. Most newer automatics have a slight whine at slower speeds.
We never experienced the clunk with the old tranny. 
The new tranny seems to be holding up okay so far. However, I rolled up to a Yield sign from traveling on a 10 mile road at only 45mph. I had my foot on the brake and the wheel turned to the right somewhat, the van wasn't at a complete stop. When I noticed everything was clear - I lifted my foot off the brake and lightly touched the gas - The engine rev'd a little and I heard the tranny 'clunk' back into gear. That was a bit disturbing.


----------



## 09Routan (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: SE 3.8 transmission whine (09Routan)*

On monday morning - Nov. 23rd, I brought my van back to the dealership for first oil change and also pointed out a few issues:
1) that the van reports (light in dash) a low tire even when all tires have 35psi in them.
2) transmission is making whistling noises again
3) VW badge on back of van is very loose and looks as if it may fall off.... See More
4) left front inner fender was hanging down (from previous transmission work) so I pushed it up into the fender. I asked them to check that it was properly mounted.
I checked on the van that afternoon and was told that when the technician checked the transmission, he found metal shavings in the pan again. They were trying to contact VW to see what they wanted to do next.
On Wednesday morning, I called VW Customer Care and started another case. Later that afternoon, I get a call from the dealership stating that they were going to replace the transmission again.
6000 miles and we are getting our second transmission. It's time for VW to replace the entire van or give me my money back so I can go purchase something that is built with better quality.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: SE 3.8 transmission whine (09Routan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *09Routan* »_

6000 miles and we are getting our second transmission. It's time for VW to replace the entire van or give me my money back so I can go purchase something that is built with better quality.

holy ****


----------

